# I am malfunctioning...need input



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok my wife is on this shrink down mode with my cookers. This last week she took my 26 Weber to the good will, threw away my hibachi, and I had to sell an offset if I wanted a portable offset for camping and such. Well today she hit me up with another request to consolidate down. She said I shoukd get rid of both 16 inch units and replace them with one huge 20x48. I have two small smaller 16 inch ones because I love the options they give me and they are really efficient in the way they consume fuels. Both ar thick metal units. But I can run one at 225 and the other @ 325. How do I get through to her on this?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2017)

Which Goodwill , and how far are you from Missouri ?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 4, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Which Goodwill , and how far are you from Missouri ?


Way to help a brother out!


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 4, 2017)

I can probably help you out with some advice but let me check with a couple of my ex-wives first.


----------



## briggy (Mar 4, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> I can probably help you out with some advice but let me check with a couple of my ex-wives first.


Hah!


----------



## jtgjr (Mar 4, 2017)

Tell her, "Given the downsizing, you're going to have to do more of the cooking."


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 4, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Ok my wife is on this shrink down mode with my cookers. This last week she took my 26 Weber to the good will, threw away my hibachi, and I had to sell an offset if I wanted a portable offset for camping and such. Well today she hit me up with another request to consolidate down. She said I shoukd get rid of both 16 inch units and replace them with one huge 20x48. I have two small smaller 16 inch ones because I love the options they give me and they are really efficient in the way they consume fuels. Both ar thick metal units. But I can run one at 225 and the other @ 325. How do I get through to her on this?



If these are the Davidson OKJs you'd referenced in a different thread, and your missus is demanding them gone, you'd best check the batteries in your CO detectors, 'cuz they're not working.  That silent odorless gas has done messed her all up:  but if she's insistent,  I'll be happy to help Chopsaw in taking those beauties pieces of junk off your hands.:sausage:


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> If these are the Davidson OKJs you'd referenced in a different thread, and your missus is demanding them gone, you'd best check the batteries in your CO detectors, 'cuz they're not working.  That silent odorless gas has done messed her all up:  but if she's insistent,  I'll be happy to help Chopsaw in taking those beauties pieces of junk off your hands.:sausage:



Ha ha....NOT A CHANCE!! And 2 are Davidson's but only one is an offset. The other is a 20x36 charcoal grill that I am going to make into a reverse flow smoker. My other small off-set is my Old Country that I really do not know the model. Thick metal 16 inch. these beauties are never going to leave my hands so you won't have to worry. I am not going with one massive beast as I told my wife 2hours ago. When you can smoke ribs with only 3 logs for 6 hours of smoke, that is a keeper. That is how efficient a 16 inch unit really is. I do know this. I will never purchase another COS again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2017)

Did she take a big bag of Shoes, Pocketbooks and Clothes to Goodwill with the Weber??? I am a reasonable man and willing to give in to even the most ridiculous request my wife can make. But take my Toys to Goodwill without extensive discussion or even a word to me??? She could not even fathom the Wrath and living Hell that would rain down on our happy home! I would replace it with a Ranch Kettle...JJ


----------



## dls1 (Mar 5, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Ok my wife is on this shrink down mode with my cookers. This last week she took my 26 Weber to the good will, threw away my hibachi, and I had to sell an offset if I wanted a portable offset for camping and such. Well today she hit me up with another request to consolidate down. She said I shoukd get rid of both 16 inch units and replace them with one huge 20x48. I have two small smaller 16 inch ones because I love the options they give me and they are really efficient in the way they consume fuels. Both ar thick metal units. But I can run one at 225 and the other @ 325. *How do I get through to her on this?*


I would recommend that you first check and see if your State has a "Stand Your Ground" law in effect.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

You guys are too funny.....yes she took seats out of the van and loaded it up with pots....pans....dishes......clothes....niknacks


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

Tell her that her jewelry box is far too cluttered.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 5, 2017)

Tie them together with a heavy chain and padlock. [emoji]128279[/emoji][emoji]9760[/emoji]️


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

Hands off you punks!!













image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jun 27, 2016


















IMG_3114.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_0107.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jan 19, 2017


















IMG_0107.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jan 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jun 27, 2016


















IMG_3116.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

There he is, get em!!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> Tell her that her jewelry box is far too cluttered.:jedi:


 wouldn't this involve me and a few pawn shops!?


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> wouldn't this involve me and a few pawn shops!?


Yeah, and perhaps a good lawyer or maybe even a doctor.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you running them all at once? If not, I don't see what the problem is. Looks like you have plenty of room for them.

She may have gone temporarily insane from too many vegetables and smoothies. Or watching too many of Oprah's Weight Watchers commercials.

Put a nice beef rib and some pulled pork with some corn bread on a plate in front of her to get her head back on straight.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

Geezer said:


> There he is, get em!!! :icon_mrgreen:



Thick metal hoarder I is!! Only thin units I have left are my three Weber units. Two 22 1/2's and an 18 1/2. I used to have only thin offsets. Anyone that had a Brinkmann Smoke n Pit professional clam shell unit knows you can do better. Man a 5 hour smoke I swear you would go through 8-9 logs. Smoke leaked so bad I could no longer do it anymore. Then go a NewBraunfelds Black diamond. It was fantastic regardless what the meathead moron on amazing ribs says. The OKJ highland was a definite step up when mods were done and unit was welded together and not utilizing RTV that melts and puts crap chemicals in your food. The OKJ was better than my New Baunfelds Black diamond. But only after mods and not out of the box. I gave the BD to my friend for a good deal. I think around 80 bucks or so isn't what I charged him. No rust! But I use the 16 OKJ you see in the pictures as my travel unit. I can put it in my pop up camper as the legs pop off. It's kind of a rare unit. It's meant for traveling. The Old Country is my main unit.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

There have been times where I use them all at once.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 5, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Hands off you punks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...















61056870.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## dward51 (Mar 5, 2017)

You are a lot more tolerant than most.  News headlines have come from less that that.....


----------



## geezer (Mar 5, 2017)

dward51 said:


> You are a lot more tolerant than most.  News headlines have come from less that that.....


Yeah no kidding.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

Easy guys I have the ones I want. I never used the 26 kettle. I got it free from a neighbor and the hibachi I haven't used for tailgating since the school banned wood and charcoal grills for tail-gating. She is purging her stuff too. Lots or sewing and craft stuff. My Weber 22 kettle is still my go to unit. That slow n'sear is a great invention.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 5, 2017)

Speaking or Davidson unit....lit up the big daddy today. 













IMG_3119.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Like I said earlier...













61056870.jpg



__ gr0uch0
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 7, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Easy guys I have the ones I want. I never used the 26 kettle. I got it free from a neighbor and the hibachi I haven't used for tailgating since the school banned wood and charcoal grills for tail-gating. She is purging her stuff too. Lots or sewing and craft stuff. My Weber 22 kettle is still my go to unit. That slow n'sear is a great invention.



Sounds like you are OK then.  No need to refer a divorce lawyer.


----------



## daddydon (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm the wrong one to ask. I have a big green egg, electric Cajun smoker. 2 gasses and a small charcoal grill 3 different grills for camping.. every one has there use .. at least that's my story and I'm sticking too it


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2017)

I have a Weber kettle residing at the shop because of "patio space", so I can feel your pain...
However, it doesn't sound like you're suffering all that much.
That Goodwill store isn't in Indiana, is it? 
:biggrin:


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 31, 2017)

IMG_3676.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Aug 31, 2017


















IMG_3681.JPG



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Aug 31, 2017





Well I thought Inwas done with this thread......I guess not. I picked up a Brinkmann Cimerron really cheap today. Has some light surface rust and that's it. I will be having it sand blasted inside and out and then will re paint her. My goal is to have it ready by next year for Backyard class BBQ competitions and possible concession for weekends during spring and summer. But hey this is another Davidson unit. Rogers design.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok never mind on the sand blasting....doesn't need it. I got it coat d with oil and the rust spots on the inside of the firebox were also coated in oil and then burned out for 3 hours. Pics tomorrow....I lost daylight during the cleanup.


----------

